# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Stage] Stage Dcouverte Informatique - Elve de Terminale - Rgion Rennes

## Samuel_

Bonjour  tous,

ma petite sur recherche un stage en informatique. 
Elle est en Terminal S option ISN (concrtement c'est une initiation  la programmation). C'est une trs bonne lve.
Elle recherche un stage de *1 ou 2 semaines* en juillet pour *dcouvrir l'informatique en entreprise*.
Elle ne demande bien sr aucune rmunration.

J'en appelle donc  la communaut de Dvpez.com ! 

Si vous recherchez un stagiaire pour le mois de Juillet ou si votre socit est intresse contactez moi en MP. 

Merci.

Samuel_

----------

